# Cartoon Network HD Gone Wild!



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

One of the oddest things I've ever seen...

All night (at least since midnight) I've been seeing fairly regular breakups/pixelizing on Cartoon Network HD.

So, I finally decided to pay attention... and if I back up and watch slowly... and then pause when the breakup is happening... I can clearly see a scene from the live-action Scooby Doo: The Mystery Begins movie!

So... every minute or so during Robot Chicken (Or Aqua Teen or Family Guy or whatever)... there is mixed into the frames a frame from the Scooby Doo movie and the video goes all wonky for a bit.

I don't know what is worse... that this is happening and I haven't seen anyone else post about it... OR that I actually immediately recognized the Mystery Machine van driving in the random frame!

I wonder if this is a Dish-only issue or if anyone else is seeing it. I'm not sure how Dish could be doing this, so I can only imagine it is a problem with the Cartoon Network feed itself.

It's very weird.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

That is a mystery for Scooby and Shaggy to solve.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds like a signal switching issue on your end unless it was happening for everyone...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

How much of that heavy snow in CO is DishHQ getting? I've been seeing "Poor Signal" or "Unusable Signal" a few times and I know it isn't at my end.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Sounds like a signal switching issue on your end unless it was happening for everyone...


It can't be a signal switching issue on my end, because the errant frames of Scooby Doo were from Cartoon Network (as identified by their logo in the corner) and neither Toon nor ToonW was airing it.

So no way for me at my end to be mixing wrong signals... It has to either be at Dish or at Cartoon Network source. My money is on Cartoon Network.

I'm guessing here, but perhaps Cartoon Network is not encoding their broadcasts live... but has a lot of pre-encoded stuff ready to shove up to the satellites overnight... and somehow this batch of encodes became corrupted and no one noticed.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

I too have also seen this issue on Cartoon Network HD


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Maybe it's just subliminal messaging...*watch Scooby Do...watch Scooby Do*


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

And they would have gotten away with it, if it weren't for you meddling kids!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> And they would have gotten away with it, if it weren't for you meddling kids!


Zoinks!

Yesterday the random-wrong-frame-of-choice seemed to switch to Tom&Jerry (or more specifically a scene with the bulldog)...

but...

knock on wood...

I didn't see this happening late last night. So maybe the word got to Cartoon Network and they fixed it?

I hope..


----------



## wilssm (Sep 1, 2007)

My kids saw that yesterday also it was tom and jerry with the bulldog.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

It's been going on for about 3 weeks on my end. I would bet it probably a network problem and not Dish since it's localized to one channel.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Looks like someone may be using old videotape without properly erasing it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It might have been there more than I noticed... but I noticed it for a couple of days there... and I actually told Dish about it. Seems to have been gone still and I'm even watching now with no problems (knock on more wood).


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Watching The Venture Brothers on Sunday was a little frustrating, it kept breaking up every 5-10 seconds, at least on the video. The audio was fine though. It didn't appear to be swaping to any other signal, it just would pixelate for a split second and then return to normal.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Holy crap I wish they'd figure things out, the latest episode of the Venture Brothers was almost unwatchable. This time the video was fine but the audio was cutting in and out (and was even absent for a period of time) all of the time. I had to turn on the Closed Captioning in order to find out what they were saying.


----------



## BahnBurner (Feb 12, 2009)

I had the same problem last night with Venture Bros, although I'm on DirecTv. Not sure what's up with it, but it needs to get fixed.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Happened tues night. Recorded Squidbilies and during the show, frames of one of the infomercials kept popping up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw that too... I didn't see problems last night, but definitely did Tuesday night. I just forgot to post yesterday about it.

I wish they would figure this out. It doesn't seem like it should be that hard of a problem to fix.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I just deleted the recording of Venture Bros. Totally unwatchable with the audio dropouts.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Problems back again... Today the random-frame-of-choice seems to be one from "Drama Island".

I really wish this would get fixed.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Seems this channel has any number of "issues". I have a timer set up for Clone Wars and last week even though it said it was the Clone Wars, it very obviously wasn't when I tried to watch it. Luckily I actually tried to watch it just a couple days after I had recorded it so I was able to record another showing of the same ep.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Stewart, I noticed the same thing this week. Too bad it can't be eliminated.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like someone watched fight club lately and thought it would be funny to use other programming they provide.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Last night was a nice loud "pfffffffffffffffffT" during "Titan Maximum" (or whatever that show is called). I wasn't watching anything last night, but was channel flipping and it was hard to miss the audio problem.

From wandering around the 'net it looks like other folks saw (heard) this on other providers, so definitely a Cartoon Network problem again.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah, the entire episode of Titan Maximum was just static for audio, I had to turn on closed captioning again.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

And I forgot to beat the dead horse... more graphic glitches last night as well.

So seems like we get a choice... static audio OR glitched video!


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

I recorded an episode of Clone Wars a couple of mornings ago and the same thing... stills of some kid mixed in every few seconds.


----------

